# wow!my doctor just told me to chug 7 up



## onedayatatime (Nov 28, 2008)

i have ibs,gerd,hiatal hernia and i bloat very bad i also have aweful gas pains in my chest and shoulder.my dr.just told me to chug a bottle of 7up to make me burp,and i'm thinking this would just be asking for trouble,my stomach can't handle even small sips of pop.anyone ever heard this before?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hmmm... I haven't heard any dr say this to me... Has your dr given you any meds? There's OTC meds if you don't have prescriptions... For GERD, maybe try some Prilosec, even a tiny bit of baking soda in a coffe mug of water could work better than 7 up (I tried the baking soda personally and it somehow worked). I wouldn't drink any pop, because they have an eccessive amount of acid in them, very bad for the stomach.Some herbs may be good for the IBS/GERD: fennel tea, ginger, cinammon. Unfortunately with GERD you can't take peppermint because it relaxes the esophageal spincter muscle and may make acid come up more. What type of IBS do you have? as there's different meds for D or C.


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

I would have thought that the idea with your trapped gas is to expel it - this 'advice' sounds rather dangerous to me because, apart from the possible reaction to the additives, you would be putting air IN. Surely the risk is compounding the problem.The best book I have on the subject - 'IBS for Dummies' (the 'check your diet' section)- states qute categorically that carbonated (fizzy) drinks should be avoided. Maybe you should consider getting a second opinion......


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh bless you - nearly as good as a GP, now mercifully retired - who told my son (who has a chronic build up of wax problem) - aged about 7 then to go and pick out the wax with the end of a wire coat-hanger.I'm sure there are better ways to address this problem.Sue


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

..........and these people are qualified, for God's sake!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I was once talked into baking soda for an acid stomach. While the chemistry makes sense, the giant bubbles I belched up were God-awful! (I felt like one of those toy bathtub submarines we used to get in cereal boxes. You mix soda with vinegar and it putters along in the tub, tilting to the side, each time a bubble would occur.) That was over 30 years ago and I have never forgotten the vile taste and never done it again.(For what it is worth.)Mark


----------



## jasonibs9 (Dec 1, 2008)

the nurse at my hospital that I went to a year ago told me to have something with Ginger , like ginger root , ginger ale . also , she said to take Beano. I don't mess with beano , just the sound of it scares me. But as for the ginger ale , it helps me burp and I feel really good when I do that.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi MateThere is some logic in this, but it isnt that obvious. the lemon and lime MAY help with the gas, and the bubbles MAY help break up the larger "Stuck" bubbles and help to get them out. fizzy drinks work for me some times and not others. it is trial and error. BUT it can make the situation soooo much worse if it dosent get the air out.you end up with even more bubbles in there and worse still, they are fresh bubbles. Try it once and see what happens. just be prepared for a long night if it goes wrong! CheersIan


----------

